# 14x24 Maravia Cat/Frame/Cataract Oars $2100



## Jrmyvillanueva (Jul 24, 2020)

Selling for a friend ill do my best to answer questions.
14x24 Maravia Cataraft with Frame.
No info on frame other than it was painted recently. Can be set up many different ways.
Comes with 2 9ft Cataract Oars with magnum blades.
Have 2 other older oars as well to go with it as well as a wood spare.
Located in Boise, ID
$2100 OBO
Text preferred
208 921 3122


----------



## Jrmyvillanueva (Jul 24, 2020)

No holes, no patches


----------

